# Decocker on CZ 75B not working?



## Paladyr

I bought a CZ 75BD a couple months ago and I don't think the decocker has ever worked. I thought maybe I was doing something wrong but the manual says all I should have to do is push the decocker lever down and the hammer should come down. Can someone watch this video and tell me if I might be doing something wrong?

CZ 75b decocker not working - YouTube

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBoy

It almost looks like you have your finger on the trigger and have pulled that trigger some when you activate the decocker. Since I am not at all familiar with the CZ 75 BD, I can't really give you any info. The reason I wanted to respond is because I am seriously considering getting a CZ 75 B. Hope someone else chimes in soon to help you more with this.


----------



## Paladyr

The steps in the video were as follows:

1. Load round into chamber.
2. Press decocker lever without touching the trigger (believe me we have done this many many times trying to get it to work, we are not touching the trigger at the same time).
3. Pressing the trigger while holding the decocker down, and AFTER the decocker has done nothing to the hammer. 

The decocker itself has never lowered the hammer.

The gun is fantastic other than the decocker not working at all :-/.


----------



## high pockets

Contact:

*CZ-USA*

P.O. Box 171073
Kansas City, KS 66117-0073 
Toll-free: 1-800-955-4486
Phone: (913) 321-1811
Fax: (913) 321-2251
General Info: [email protected]
Warranty Dept: [email protected]
Custom Work: [email protected]
Webstore: [email protected]

I have no connection with CZ, but I do own a CZ85B, which is not a decocker model. I have handled a few CZ75BDs at gun shows and have never noticed a problem with the decockers.


----------



## Paladyr

Yea I sent an email last night to CZ ([email protected]). Any idea how long it takes to hear back? Also, does a round have to be in the chamber for the decocker to function, or can I try it without a round in the chamber?


----------



## gothcopter

The decocker should function regardless of whether there is a round in the chamber or a magazine inserted. Yours is clearly broken.

I'd expect a reply to your email within a few days. If you get impatient you can always just call them.

Once I had to send a CZ back for repair. The entire process was pretty painless. I had the gun back in about 3 weeks, and it's run flawlessly for thousands of rounds since then. 

They'll email you a link to print out an RMA shipping label. Just pack everything (unloaded of course) into a plain box. I usually include a note inside the box with the gun's serial number, my name, address and phone number, and a description of what's wrong with the gun (e.g. decocker doesn't work). That way if there's a mix-up at the workbench they know what's mine and what they're supposed to do with it. Tape the RMA label to the box and drop it off at the nearest FedEx store. I'm pretty sure it has to be a bona fide FedEx location, not just a place that accepts FedEx stuff. You need to be sure to let them know it's a firearm, and that it's going to the manufacturer (otherwise it would be illegal for you to ship it).

I almost ran into problems shipping mine. The FedEx employee I first spoke with didn't know a non-FFL was allowed to ship to the manufacturer. The store manager was nearby, overheard our conversation, and swooped in and got everything squared away. If you run into problems, just be friendly and patient and try to speak with a manager if possible.


----------



## Paladyr

gothcopter said:


> The decocker should function regardless of whether there is a round in the chamber or a magazine inserted. Yours is clearly broken.
> 
> I'd expect a reply to your email within a few days. If you get impatient you can always just call them.
> 
> Once I had to send a CZ back for repair. The entire process was pretty painless. I had the gun back in about 3 weeks, and it's run flawlessly for thousands of rounds since then.
> 
> They'll email you a link to print out an RMA shipping label. Just pack everything (unloaded of course) into a plain box. I usually include a note inside the box with the gun's serial number, my name, address and phone number, and a description of what's wrong with the gun (e.g. decocker doesn't work). That way if there's a mix-up at the workbench they know what's mine and what they're supposed to do with it. Tape the RMA label to the box and drop it off at the nearest FedEx store. I'm pretty sure it has to be a bona fide FedEx location, not just a place that accepts FedEx stuff. You need to be sure to let them know it's a firearm, and that it's going to the manufacturer (otherwise it would be illegal for you to ship it).
> 
> I almost ran into problems shipping mine. The FedEx employee I first spoke with didn't know a non-FFL was allowed to ship to the manufacturer. The store manager was nearby, overheard our conversation, and swooped in and got everything squared away. If you run into problems, just be friendly and patient and try to speak with a manager if possible.


Thanks for the decocker and shipping info! I did call them today and they said they didn't get my email. I'm waiting on the email with the fedex shipping label right now. They told me to do the following:

1. Remove my custom grip
2. Ship the gun in the hard case it came in
3. Include at least 1 magazine
4. Include the purchase receipt
5. Include a note with my name, address, and a description of the problem. I think it's a good idea to put the serial number on there as well so I'll do that.

They gave me a 4-6 week turnaround time :-/. It will suck to be without for that long but oh well. Their customer service does seem to be pretty good!


----------



## Bisley

Paladyr said:


> Yea I sent an email last night to CZ ([email protected]). Any idea how long it takes to hear back? Also, does a round have to be in the chamber for the decocker to function, or can I try it without a round in the chamber?


Just call them. Unless they have changed since I sent my RAMI in, they may never answer an email. But, once you do actually talk to someone, they are fairly prompt, and they did fix my feeding failures and had it back to me within 10 days, and paid the shipping both ways.


----------



## Paladyr

Paladyr said:


> Thanks for the decocker and shipping info! I did call them today and they said they didn't get my email. I'm waiting on the email with the fedex shipping label right now. They told me to do the following:
> 
> 1. Remove my custom grip
> 2. Ship the gun in the hard case it came in
> 3. Include at least 1 magazine
> 4. Include the purchase receipt
> 5. Include a note with my name, address, and a description of the problem. I think it's a good idea to put the serial number on there as well so I'll do that.
> 
> They gave me a 4-6 week turnaround time :-/. It will suck to be without for that long but oh well. Their customer service does seem to be pretty good!


Just sent it back. Everything went smoothly at Fedex. I initially walked in and asked if it was okay to bring the firearm in while inside the hard case and they said that was fine (I didn't have a box). I brought it in and they packaged it up for me. I see CZ is sending it next day air so that's nice! I already miss it! I'll report back the turn around time.


----------



## high pockets

Please tell me you DID NOT send your original sales receipt! If you did, I hope you kept a copy of it. I used to work for a manufacturer, and we used to lose a lot of extraneous paperwork that was sent back with products. Not saying it's right, just saying what's so.


----------



## Paladyr

I printed my sales receipt from the website that I purchased it from, no worries!


----------



## Paladyr

I can't believe it! Got the gun back today and CZ said the decocker worked every time. I tried it again, this time pushing very hard on the decocker, past the point that it feels like it has already gone as far as it is going to go, and it works! So it was just a matter of pushing past the point where it feels like it won't go any further. I can't believe it was that simple. D'oh!


----------

